# Kitchen Cookbook Cabinets



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Here are a couple of bookcases/cabinets I built for kitchens to store cookbooks or whatever. The first is free standing and second is built-in. The first one has spice racks in the drawer. Both have adjustable shelves.


----------



## wiseachoo (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful craftsmanship on those pieces. For the first piece, how exactly did you create the mitered corner routed trim up top? Seems quite tall for a single router pass, or is it just a series of layers seamlessly glued together?


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Wiseachoo, thanks for the kind words. If you are talking about the top of the first cabinet that is just standard crown molding.


----------



## wiseachoo (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks. I haven't done any trim work yet so I wasn't sure about the construction. That clarifies things and confirms I was making things more complicated than they need to be .


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice work on the cabinets! Looks like they go really nicely with the rest of the house!


----------

